# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Why did my toad die?

## zanetashadoe

I have been keeping 3 American toads for the last month and a half. They are about an inch big, so I've been feeding them flightless fruit flies everyday. They all seemed fine until today, when I went to feed them and found one of them stiff and not moving. She had been just fine yesterday, no trouble eating or anything. I'm wondering what I've done wrong/how I can prevent this from happening to the other two. I just moved a few days ago, could this have caused it?

----------


## LydiasMom

Stress could definitely have been a factor, but could you provide more information about their set up and behaviour?

That is, seemed fine doesn't tell us much. 

Do they only get fruit flies? You might want to broaden their diet, cut up worms and such. Small crickets, maybe. They need variety to get the correct nutrients

----------

